
How will we build an artificial human brain? - ColinWright
http://io9.com/5906945/how-will-we-build-an-artificial-human-brain
======
agbell
I think saying that Goertzel approach is "hard-coding of artificial general
intelligence" not at all what he is doing. I think its more like hooking
together a bunch of narrow machine learning algos into a specific
configuration that he thinks is a lot like how our brain works.

See his project here: <http://opencog.org/>

